# BBC article: Do slimming clubs work?



## LeeLee (Aug 8, 2013)

In church and community halls people gather for a weekly weigh-in with the hope of achieving their target weight, but are slimming clubs really effective?

In 2012, 27 million people in the UK were on a diet.

Tens of thousands of people pay to join slimming clubs and attend every week with the goal of dropping a dress size, getting into their favourite pair of jeans again or just feeling better about themselves.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23463006

Slimming World works for me!  The 7pm Weds group in my area is 50% Target members who have been going for years to maintain their losses.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2013)

From what I have read here from members over the years they do work well for a lot of people. Just as support is so important for sharing our experiences with diabetes, I believe the same is needed to achieve sustained weight loss - so you don't feel isolated in your efforts and you can be motivated and encouraged by others


----------

